# Gelskins for iPad



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not a "skinner" for my Kindle or iPad but this article was hilarious and it does look pretty good

http://www.mobilitysite.com/2010/07/review-and-how-to-gelaskins/


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL--I know what he's saying about screen protectors.  I can't apply those to save my life.

But the cross hatching and glossy finish on those skins would drive me batty.  I'll stick with Decal Girl; the matte finish has made it a LOT easier for me to grab my iPad when it's not in a case or sleeve.


----------

